# Question on custom builds.



## paedalas (Jan 11, 2013)

Is this a proper forum to post custom bikes that are not necessarily antique or classic?
I have a couple of bikes that I ride a lot (depending on the weather and terrain) that I thought might be of interest.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 11, 2013)

*you can also post here*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?21-Custom-Bicycles


----------

